# New Summer Tires and Rims



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ordered some new tires and rims off of TireRack.com. Can't wait to put them on. Weather man says we're supposed to get a bunch of snow this week then it's supposed to start warming up. 

I ended up getting some 17" Sparco Assetto Gara (Second last set that TR had) on sale for $99 each and for tires I ended up going with Good Year Assurance Fuel Max 225/50R17. 

Couple days after ordering them I noticed that they had some Pirelli Run Flats on sale for the same price as the Fuel Max. I could of gotten rid of my spare tire. lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe you'll be a tad under the size of the Eco's wheels, which are 215/55/17, but not a bad buy either way. I'll personally be going with a 235/50/17 once my OEM Goodyears are through. That will be a few more years though.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that good or bad? or does it even make much difference? I figured since I put in my car info into TireRack that they would only show me tires that fit.

Edit: I found the answer to my questions. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/9065-225-50-17-tires-eco-question.html


----------

